# 500 Halo Lights



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Anyone order any thesefrom Econo light? (If so howany problems ) 

http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=4&FGNumber=E-CF3Q501Z

The reason I'm asking is because the way I need to mountthem I need the shallow depth of these lights.(4") 

The question Ihave is do they have the big springsthat hold the bulb. ( I know the picture shows that they do)Does anyone know anywhere local tha carrys that type light ( that wayI could look before buying.) 

BTW I'm going to swap the 500for 300 and run 3 lights plus underwaters.

I know go HPS. Just can't justify the cost. New Generator is going to be a big enough lay out


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Have you checked the local home depot or lowes? That is where most everyone i know plus myself bought them.Mine don't have a spring,it's more like a flat spring like piece of metal with the metal tips to hold the bulbs in place.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Last Chance (5/14/2008)*Have you checked the local home depot or lowes? That is where most everyone i know plus myself bought them.Mine don't have a spring,it's more like a flat spring like piece of metal with the metal tips to hold the bulbs in place.


The ones with the big springs push on each end of the bulb,holding them in place better which keeps them from arching on the end and blowing a bulb.

I plan on leaveing mine on when I'm running.

Lowes and HD have some good lights just deeper than what I want

Yeah but the there just bigger than what a I want


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I see what your sayin,i do like the small thin versions econolight has on their site but since i already have mine i will have to wait til i kill them to buy more.I will go to HPS when i have to buy other lights though.If i can remember any place that has the ones your looking for local i will let you know.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Last Chance (5/14/2008)*I see what your sayin,i do like the small thin versions econolight has on their site but since i already have mine i will have to wait til i kill them to buy more.I will go to HPS when i have to buy other lights though.If i can remember any place that has the ones your looking for local i will let you know.


Thanks

Wally Word has the small fixtures but it has the metal clips that hold the bulb.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Flounder9.75, if your wanting some halos cheap, let me know. I have 8 or so off my rig, I'm going with hps.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I just bit the bullet and ordered 6 150 watt hps lights for $276, I hope they are worth the money!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Gnwdad (5/15/2008)*I just bit the bullet and ordered 6 150 watt hps lights for $276, I hope they are worth the money!


What kind are they? and where are you?


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Pine Forest road, Pensacola and there the wal-mart lights for $9.00 with 300 watt bulbs


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Gnwdad (5/15/2008)*Pine Forest road, Pensacola and there the wal-mart lights for $9.00 with 300 watt bulbs


Thanks for the reply Gnwdad.

I looked at those yesterday and there not the ones I'm lookin for.(they have sm. springs)

I have and old ( 6-8 yrs) Regents EQ300WL that's made just like I want. However the newer ones have been changed ( made cheaper) 

Plus I,m in Mobile.

Post up what you want for them may be some of the others on here might want them.


----------

